# Type 1 diabetes living in Dubai



## dalevine (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Recently relocated to Dubai and have Type 1 Diabetes, looking to gather some information on the costs involved and how to go about getting insulin and the needles / testing strips / lancets etc. Luckily, I have built up a nice stash but naturally that will run out!

From what I have read I believe insulin is available over the counter yet the equipment to put it inside you is not... a strange occurrence but no doubt so that a doctor can take fees! anyone who can add some clarity or advice here it would be much appreciated.

also any information surrounding insurance from a self employed basis that could be useful, i understand majority of companies not covering pre exisiting conditions but with a country so highly populated with diabetics hopefully now there's something out there .... ( wont hold my breath! ) 

Any information will help  

thank you


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Costs will depend on level of cover provided by the insurance company. On my company provided policy insulin and needles are covered, blood test strips aren't. Whenever I go to the doctor I am charged a 100AED fee, but this covers all tests when I'm there like HBA1C. If you go to a medical facility the 100AED fee stands, if you go to a hospital you may have to pay 20% of the balance for all tests and prescriptions. 

Blood test strips are fairly expensive, recently price might have come down. At first I was having to pay £20 per box, but last time I went to pharmacy it was about £8 per box. Not sure if I was charged correctly last time though. Insulin is available over the counter, you will get disposable pens rather than cartridges, it's about £50 per box of six without insurance sign off. 

Stock up on dextrocell tablets whenever you can. I've not been able to find them here so have to get them when I go to UK or if someone comes out to visit.


----------



## joven15 (Apr 18, 2014)

HAhahaha nice nice nice!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

joven15 said:


> HAhahaha nice nice nice!


Weirdo...


----------



## dalevine (Jan 12, 2012)

*thanks*



Windsweptdragon said:


> Costs will depend on level of cover provided by the insurance company. On my company provided policy insulin and needles are covered, blood test strips aren't. Whenever I go to the doctor I am charged a 100AED fee, but this covers all tests when I'm there like HBA1C. If you go to a medical facility the 100AED fee stands, if you go to a hospital you may have to pay 20% of the balance for all tests and prescriptions.
> 
> Blood test strips are fairly expensive, recently price might have come down. At first I was having to pay £20 per box, but last time I went to pharmacy it was about £8 per box. Not sure if I was charged correctly last time though. Insulin is available over the counter, you will get disposable pens rather than cartridges, it's about £50 per box of six without insurance sign off.
> 
> Stock up on dextrocell tablets whenever you can. I've not been able to find them here so have to get them when I go to UK or if someone comes out to visit.




@windsweptdragon - thanks for the advice seems to be the general consensus i'm getting!!

and yer i brought a load of dextrocell back with me as i noticed they seemed to be pretty scarce here!! 

thanks again


----------

